# New gear



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

After a long time lusting over a GS3 I finally pulled the trigger on one. Many thanks also to coffeechap for supplying the E10, it looks great it aluminium next to the GS3. Still taking a while to get it all tuned in, I do remember my K10PB needing quite a lot of beans through it before getting consistent shots. Also, the steaming power and 3 hole wand is getting some used to when trying to make flat whites!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Quite that machine! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Ace setup.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely set up


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice setup!! You will love the gs3 and awesome grinder to pair it with.... Enjoy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hope you get the hang of volumetrics......I never did! Look through the menus and theres a way of putting your name in the display panel!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Serious gear there! Very shiny. Though that warning sticker they insist on putting on the group....


----------



## Darrenb80 (Dec 27, 2015)

Something Similar to what I'm looking at getting I'm guessing it's plumbed in congrats


----------



## bigstevo (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow looks ace, one day.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How are you getting on after a week?

Nice looking combo.


----------



## aMb (Oct 25, 2014)

Glenn said:


> How are you getting on after a week?
> 
> Nice looking combo.


Thanks, going well, I don't think I've had a single bad shot out of the GS3 yet, combined with how easy it is to steam milk, it's a great bit of machinery. Glad I went with the E10 too.


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Have to agree. So pleased with mine.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Great bit of kit! I love mine and wouldn't part with it!


----------



## baileyt (Jan 31, 2016)

Very nice, did you consider any other grinders?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow this is a serious coffee corner!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

"Lovely Stuff"


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Now that is a serious coffee station, very nice set-up indeed, ah one can dream, congrats.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks nice - lots of dials to look at too


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Obviously my SDB is not a patch on the GS3 but I can say with hand on heart --- volumetrics at 05:00 are a god send.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Best of luck with that steam wand. I almost blew all the milk out of the jug playing one at the Forum day at Rave coffee last year.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

ridland said:


> Obviously my SDB is not a patch on the GS3 but I can say with hand on heart --- volumetrics at 05:00 are a god send.


Don't be daft!

(Maybe not in the how quick can you steam stakes)


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)




----------

